# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته ریاضی

## Mahsa.Nzr

گروه علوم پایه : ریاضی

هدف 

رياضيات علم نظم است و موضوع آن يافتن، توصيف و درك نظمي است كه در  وضعيت*هاي ظاهرا پيچيده* نهفته است و ابزارهاي اصولي اين علم، مفاهيمي  هستند كه ما را قادر مي*سازند تا اين نظم را توصيف كنيم . 

علم رياضي، قانونمند كردن تجربيات طبيعي است كه در گياهان و بقيه مخلوقات  مشاهده مي*كنيم . علوم رياضيات اين تجربيات را دسته*بندي و قانونمند كرده و  همچنين توسعه مي*دهد. 
رياضيات علم مدل*دهي به ساير علوم است. يعني زبان مشترك نظريات علمي ساير  علوم ، علم رياضي مي*باشد و امروزه اگر علمي را نتوان به زبان رياضي بيان  كرد، علم نمي*باشد. 

اهداف گرايش*هاي مختلف اين رشته عبارتنداز: 

1- رياضي كاربردي: هدف از اين شاخه تربيت كارشناسي است كه با اندوخته كافي  از دانش رياضي، توانايي تحصيل كمّي از مسائل صنعتي، اقتصادي و برنامه*ريزي  را كسب نموده، توان ادامه تحصيل در سطوح بالاتر را داشته باشد. 

2- رياضي محض: هدف از اين شاخه رياضي، تربيت متخصصان جامع در علوم رياضي  است كه آمادگي لازم براي ادامه تحصيل در جهت اشتغال به پژوهش و نيز انتقال  علم رياضي در سطوح دانشگاهي را داشته باشند. آشنايي با تجزيه و تحليل مسائل  در قالب رياضي و مدل*سازي رياضي نيز از اهداف ديگر شاخه رياضي محض است. 

3- دبيري رياضي: هدف از شاخه دبيري تربيت دبيران و كارشناسان متخصص آموزش  رياضي است كه پاسخگوي نيازهاي آموزش و پرورش كشور در سطوح پيش*دانشگاه  باشند. 

ماهيت 

رياضيات بر خلاف تصور بعضي از افراد يكسري فرمول و قواعد نيست كه هميشه و  در همه*جا بتوان از آن استفاده كرد بلكه رياضيات درست فهميدن صورت مساله و  درست فكر كردن براي رسيدن به جواب است و براي به دست آوردن اين توانايي ،  دانشجو بايد صبر و پشتكار لازم را داشته باشد تا بتواند حتي به مدت چندين  ساعت در مورد يك مساله رياضي فكر كرده و در نهايت با ابتكار و خلاقيت آن را  حل كند. 

فارغ*التحصيلان اين رشته مي*توانند پس از پايان تحصيلات، در ادارات دولتي  براي مسووليتهايي كه به نوعي با تجزيه و تحليل مسائل سروكار دارند، در بخش*  خصوصي در اموري همانند طراحي سيستمها در امر بهينه*سازي و بهره*وري ، در  بخش صنعت براي اموري همانند مدل*سازيهاي رياضي ، در آموزش و پرورش و ... ،  مسووليتهاي متفاوتي را به عهده گيرند. 

توانايي*هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه 

شايد مهمترين توانايي علمي يك دانشجوي رياضي ، تسلط بر درس رياضي دبيرستان  مي*باشد كه اين امر صرفا زاييده علاقه شخصي به اين درس است. 

اين رشته نيازمند دانشجوياني است كه از نظر ذهني آمادگي جذب ايده*هاي جديد  را داشته باشند و بتوانند الگوها و نظم را درك كرده و مسائل غيرمتعارف را  حل كنند. به عبارت ديگر يك روحيه علمي ، تفكر انتقادي و توانايي تجزيه و  تحليل داشته باشند. 

از آنجا كه رياضيات ورود به عرصه*هاي ناشناخته و كشف قوانين آن است ،  علاقمندي به مباحث رياضي از همان دوران تحصيل در دبيرستان مشخص مي*شود.  همين علاقمندي است كه مي*تواند راه*هاي بسيار سخت را براي دانشجوي اين رشته  هموار سازد. یك رياضيدان قبل از هرچيز بايد جرات قدم*گذاري در وادي  ناشناخته*ها را داشته باشد. بطور كلي دقت ،*تجزيه و تحليل صحيح و صبر و  پشتكار سه عامل اصلي در توفيق داوطلب در اين رشته مي*باشد. 

توانايي هاي فارغ*التحصيلان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري 
نظر به اين كه در مقاطع تحصيلات تكميلي به جنبه*هاي پژوهشي، تحقيقاتي و  كاربردي با ديد عميقتري پرداخته مي*شود، فارغ*التحصيلان اين مقاطع داراي  تواناييهاي علمي و تحقيقي و محاسباتي زيادي هستند و در كارهاي اجرايي نقش  مهم و ارزنده*اي دارند. در مقطع دكتري، دانشجويان ضمن افزايش مراتب علمي  خود در يك زمينه خاص، قدرت ، توان و صلاحيت خود را در جهت انجام طرحهاي  تحقيقاتي در سطح ملي و منطقه*اي افزايش مي*دهند و قادر به توسعه مرزهاي  دانش و رفع معضلات علمي و اجرايي از طريق پژوهش مي*باشند. 

فارغ*التحصيلان مقاطع تحصيلات تكميلي مي*توانند با توجه به تخصص ويژه خود،  در مراكز علمي و پژوهشي، مراكز تحقيقاتي، دانشگاهها و صنايع و مراكز آموزش  عالي به عنوان عضو هيات علمي يا عضو پژوهشي جذب گردند. 
خوشبختانه با رويكرد صنايع و مؤسسات به انجام امور تحقيقاتي، هم*اكنون  امكان جذب بسياري از فارغ*التحصيلان تحصيلات تكميلي رشته*هاي رياضي ، فراهم  شده است.

گرايش**هاي مقطع کارشناسي 
در كل سه گرايش براي اين رشته وجود دارد كه عبارتند از : رياضي محض ، رياضي كاربردي و دبيري رياضي 
رئيس اتحاديه بين*المللي رياضيدانان جهان در يازدهمين اجلاس آكادمي جهان  سوم ، عنوان كرده است كه بهتر است بگوييم رياضيات و كاربردهاي آن، نه اينكه  رياضيات را به محض و كاربردي تفكيك كنيم چرا كه به اعتقاد رياضيدانها هيچ  مقوله رياضي نيست كه روزي كاربردي براي آن پيدا نشود. 

رياضيات محض بيشتر به قضايا و استدلالها ، منطق موجود در آنها و چگونگي  اثباتشان مي*پردازد اما در رياضيات كاربردي چگونه استفاده كردن و به  كارگرفتن قضايا، آموزش داده مي*شود، به عبارت ديگر در اين شاخه، كاربرد  رياضيات در مسائل موجود در جامعه بيان مي*گردد. 
وقتي صحبت از رياضي محض مي*شود نبايد تصور كرد كه بايد در گوشه*اي نشست و  به حل مسائل رياضي پرداخت بلكه اين علم ، بخصوص در مدارج بالا، ارتباط  نزديكي با طبيعت دارد به عبارت ديگر ايده*هاي رياضي از ذهن پژوهشگران  نمي*رويد بلكه رياضيدانها غالبا الهام خود را از طبيعت مي*گيرند و به قول  ژان باپتيت فوريه? رياضيدان مشهور قرن نوزدهم فرانسه تعمق در طبيعت،  پربارترين منابع اكتشافات رياضي است.

عموما رياضيات كاربردي به شاخه*اي از رياضي گفته مي*شود كه كاربرد علمي  مشخصي داشته باشد براي مثال در اقتصاد، كامپيوتر،*فيزيك و يا آمار و احتمال  كاربرد داشته باشد و رياضي محض نيز به شاخه*اي گفته مي*شود كه به  نظريه*پردازي رياضي مي*پردازد اما بايد توجه داشت كه امروزه اين دو گرايش  آن*چنان در هم ادغام شده*اندكه مرزي را نمي*توان بين آنها مشخص كرد. 

زيرا گاه يك تئوري كاملا محض وارد مرحله كاربردي شده و چون در عمل با مشكل  روبرو مي*شود، بار ديگر به حوزه تئوري برمي*گردد و در نهايت پس از رفع  نقايص، دوباره وارد مرحله كاربردي مي*شود. يعني يك تعامل و ارتباط  دوجانبه*اي بين رياضي كاربردي و محض وجود دارد و هريك از اين دو شاخه، از  تجربيات شاخه ديگر به بهترين نحو استفاده مي*كند و به همين دليل يك  رياضيدان موفق بايد از هر دو شاخه اطلاع داشته باشد. 

گرايشهاي مختلف مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري :

فارغ*التحصيلان مقاطع كارشناسي رياضي كاربردي مي*توانند در مقاطع كارشناسي  ارشد در گرايشهاي مختلف: تحقيق در عمليات ، آناليز عددي ، بهينه سازي و  نظريه كنترل به تحصيل ادامه دهند، فارغ*التحصيلان كارشناسي رياضي محض و  دبيري مي*توانند در مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد در گرايشهاي مختلف آناليز رياضي،  جبر، هندسه و معادلات ديفرانسيل ادامه تحصيل دهند. در هر يك از گرايشهاي  ياد شده زير شاخه*هاي تخصصي*تري وجود دارد كه در مقطع دكتراي تخصصي (Ph.D) و  نيز در رساله دكتري به آن پرداخته مي*شود. 

آينده شغلي و بازار كار 

كاربرد رياضي در علوم مختلف انكارناپذير است. براي مثال مبحث آناليز تابعي  در مكانيك كوانتومي، كاربرد بسياري زيادي دارد و يا در بيشتر رشته*هاي  مهندسي معادله لاپلاسي كه يك معادله رياضي است، مورد استفاده قرار مي*گيرد.  در جامعه*شناسي نيز نظريه احتمال و نظريه گروهها نقش بسياربسيار مهمي ايفا  مي*كند. در كل بايد گفت كه همه صنايع ،*زير ساخت رياضي دارند و به همين  دليل در همه مراكز صنعتي و تحقيقاتي دنيا، رياضيدانها در كنار مهندسان و  دانشمندان ساير علوم حضوري فعال دارند و آنچه در نهايت ارائه مي*شود، نتيجه  كار تيمي آنها است. 

اگر در جامعه* مشاغل، جنبه علمي داشته باشند، قطعا به تعداد قابل توجهي  رياضيدان نياز خواهيم داشت چون يك رياضيدان مي*تواند مشكلات را به روش علمي  حل كند. البته اين به آن معنا نيست كه در حال حاضر هيچ فرصت شغلي براي يك  رياضيدان وجود ندارد اما بايد حضور رياضيدانها در مراكز تحقيقاتي و صنعتي  پررنگتر باشد. 

هرچقدر كه شغل يك فرد تخصصي*تر شود، ميزان رياضياتي كه لازم دارد، بيشتر مي*گردد. 
براي مثال يك مهندس الكترونيك از آناليز تابعي و فرآيندهاي تصادفي استفاده  مي*كند و يا يك برنامه*ريز پروژه*هاي اقتصادي از مطالب پيشرفته آماري مانند  سريهاي زماني ، به عنوان ابزار كار ياري مي*گيرد. به همين دليل امروزه  تربيت متخصصان علم رياضي، يعني افرادي كه قادر هستند رياضيات مورد نياز را  آموزش داده و يا توليد كنند، اهميت بسيار زيادي دارد. چرا كه لازمه پيشرفت  در تكنولوژي ، توجه به دانش رياضي مي*باشد. 

درست است كه در جامعه ما مكان مشخصي براي جذب فارغ*التحصيلان رياضي وجود  ندارد اما يك ليسانس رياضي به دليل نظم فكري و بينش عميقي كه در طي تحصيل  به دست مي*آورد، مي*تواند با مطالعه و تلاش شخصي در بسياري از شغل*ها ، حتي  شغل*هايي كه در ظاهر ارتباطي با رياضي ندارد موفق گردد. 

وضعيت نياز كشور به اين رشته در حال حاضر 

هر وزارتخانه يا شركتي نياز به افرادي دارد كه علاوه بر دانستن الفباي  كامپيوتر، داراي توانايي و تجزيه و تحليل و تصميم*گيري مناسب باشند در اين  زمينه شركتها مي*توانند فارغ*التحصيلان رياضي محض و يا كاربردي را جذب  نمايند. 

رشته*هاي مختلف رياضي جايگاه وسيعي در جامعه دارند از آن جمله : تمام  رشته*هاي مهندسي ، رشته*هاي مختلف علوم پايه (فيزيك ، شيمي ، زيست*شناسي،  زمين شناسي) پزشكي، علوم كامپيوتر، اكتشافات فضايي،* بازرگاني،  برنامه*ريزيهاي دولتي غالب رشته*هاي وابسته به صنعت ، مديريت و رشته*هاي  مختلف كشاورزي به رشته رياضي وابسته*اند و از آن به طور مستقيم استفاده  مي*كنند؛* همچنين بخش بزرگي از فعاليتهاي اقتصادي و توليدي كشور در طرحهاي  مختلف نظير: نفت ، پتروشيمي، حمل و نقل و ... ، مستقيم و يا غيرمستقيم از  رياضي استفاده مي*كنند. 

دروس اصلي مشترک رشته رياضي درهر دو گرايش محض و کاربردي
رياضي 1 و 2 و 3
آناليز 1 و 2
جبر 1
مباني رياضيات 
آمار 1 و 2
معادلات ديفرانسيل
جبرخطي 1 و 2
مباني هندسه
توابع مختلط
آناليز عددي 1
مباني کامپيوتر
گراف 
نظريه معادلات ديفرانسيل
نظريه اعداد

----------

